# Favorite songs of all time



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Pink Floyd-Comfortably numb, Echoes, learning to fly

Radiohead-Street spirit, how to dissappear completely

U2-Sunday bloody Sunday, Where the streets have no name

REM-Drive, Losing my religion

The smashing pumpkins-1979, disarm

The rolling stones-paint it black

Led zeppelin-all of my love

Tom Petty-runaway train

Pearl Jam-jeremy


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Radiohead- Let Down, Planet Telex, Fake Plastic Trees, There There, etc.
U2- One, Red Hill Mining Town
Coldplay- Politik, Amsterdam
Pearl Jam- rearviewmirror, Thumbing My Way, Elderly Woman
Zeppelin- Ten Years Gone, No Quarter
Dylan- Lay Lady Lay, Just Like a Woman, If Not for You, everything off Desire
Beatles- I Me Mine, Across the Universe
Bowie-Ziggy Stardust

I could do this forever. So I'll give you some guilty pleasures.

Elvin Bishop- Fooled Around and Fell in Love
Peter Gabriel- In Your Eyes, Sledgehammer
The Cars- Drive
A-ha - Take On Me
Duran Duran- A View to a Kill
The Tams- Be Young, Be Foolish, but Be Happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Radiohead - Let Down
Sigur Ros - The Pop Song
Aphex Twin - Avril 14th
Interpol - PDA
Air - Radian

I don't feel guilty for liking A-ha and Peter Gabrial


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Respond to my post you bastards!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Its possible that some of them have had a list overdose. Not me though.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like ranking sh*t. Especially people I know. Like the top 5 douchebags in our company or the biggest sluts in town. It may sound cruel, but it's actually pretty fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

We ought to make a list of your top ten best list ideas. We'll be distracted ad infinitum then. I'm pretty sure thats what I want. Actually, i'm pretty interested in which politicians all of us would like to see as president. I'm a politics junky lately though.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Pure Narcotic we have quite similar tastes... This is going to be stream of consciousness:

Smashing Pumpkins -- Disarm, Mayonaise, Spaceboy, Luna (all of Siamese Dream is so good), Tonight Tonight

R.E.M. -- Losing My Religion, Country Feedback

U2 -- Where the Streets Have No Name, Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For

Radiohead -- How to Disappear Completely, No Surprises, Letdown, Fake Plastic Treets

Tom Petty -- Face in the Crowd

Live -- Meltdown..............

You know nevermind I don't like doing this. It's too hard, I'm more of an album man than I am a individual song person. I feel like I'm missing out too many greats by doing this.

Sorry.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This is going to sound downright idiotic, but i don't like to post my favourite songs on internet forums...i don't know why...too personal i guess?

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Who do you tell your favorite songs to sebastian?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Who do you tell your favorite songs to sebastian?


nobody. they're mine! All mine! :twisted:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

What about these guity pleasures:

Melt With You- Modern English --> I saw them live at a ski resort in Idaho in 2000
Lots and lots of Phil Collins--> I find his music funny for some reason, but give me "In the Air Tonight" or "Against all Odds" anytime
Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears for Fears
Hold Me Now, If You Were Here- The Thompson Twins
Holding on the Years- Simply Red

Basically, most 80s stuff is guilty to me

lots of 70s light rock
Summer Breeze- Seals & Crofts
Hello, It's Me- Todd Rundgren
Day After Day- Badfinger
All by Myself- Eric Carmen ---> OK, Celine Dion completely ruined this song and it has now become a mockery sung by people on America Idol, but the original is good


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Gimpy,

I like most of Phil Collins' stuff and I really don't even consider him a guilty pleasure. I even liked most of his work for Disney's Tarzan. 

~Jason


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Smashing pumpkins: Cherub rock, silvercrank, daydream :wink: 
Sundays: Goodbye, on earth.
Radiohead: Street spirit, all of the bends.
Sunk loto: Lift.
Evanescence: Missing, my immortal, cover of Thoughtless (Korn)
Babe's in Toyland: Fontanelle
Eminem: Rabbit run.
No doubt: Too late, running.
Kasey Chambers: The captain, ignorance, stronger.
Michelle Branch: Goodbye to you

Depressing songs... no doubt. I'm still TRYING to get over the manipulation of my avatar :wink:

I listen to music all day.. every day.. and often will leave a soothing song to play on repeat all night...
I've listened to street spirit a million times, and U2 chill me sometimes. I like alternative and folky type music, but techno and metal too... I can only respond to colourful, vivid, arty, "alive" music though... I never understood the way my Mum listened to Irish classics and really BAD scottish music, and my Brother listened to Pearl Jam and "dead" cranking types of music.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Phil Collins can be thrown in that bag with Elton John and Billy Joel. All these artists were very respectable in the 70s and early 80s. The 80s ruined a lot of great artists. I think the transition from early Genesis drummer to singing "Invisible Touch" and Disney songs is a prototypical example of sell-out. So, depending who you are talking to, it may be a foux-pas to say you like Phil Collins. Around my friends, he is indeed a guilty pleasure.

Phil Collins may not have completely fallen into this trap until "I Can't Dance" with Genesis came out in 92 or 93, and that gay-ass dance became a horrible part of popular culture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

--


----------

